# Zip per ssh instalieren.WIe



## PCrusher (24. August 2003)

würde gerne bei unserem Webserver zip per ssh installieren, nur hab ich keine ahnung welches zip ich nehmen soll und wie ich zu installieren habe.
Danke shconmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. August 2003)

Ähh, mir ist adhoc kein Programm namens zip unter Linux  (SSH) bekannt.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. August 2003)

Welches Betriebsystem?
Bei Debian Linux sollte: "apt-get install gzip" gehen, sollte gzip nicht auf dem System sein (was seltsam wäre)  ;-) 

Linux hat ein "normalerweise" ein eingebautes "zip" namens: gzip oder neuer: bgzip.

Sicherheitsrelevant: Habt Ihr SSH oder SSH2? Bei linux sollte man SSH2 verwenden, da SSH zu viele Sicherheitslücken hat


----------



## Christian Fein (25. August 2003)

unzip heist das gute programm.

les die Readme. Lässt sich wie jedes Tarball
./configure
make 
su -c 'make install'

installieren. Aber da wir ja alle niemals auf die Idee kommen würden ohne Unix Kenntnisse einen solchen Server zu administrieren, da dies das selbe ist wie einem Jugendlichen eine geladene Pistole in die Hand zu drücken, bräuchte ich das hier ja gar nicht posten weil die installation aus den Quellen zu den absolut grundlegendsden Dingen gehört die ein Systemverwalter können sollte.


----------

